# how not to shoot a DE 50



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

THIS has been around for a time now but i thought i would share it here.:thumbsup:


i cut the link out as the guy in the background had a saying on his shirt that some might find offensive

if anyone is interested in the link pm me ill send it or Google desert eagle hits wife


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats funny you post this, i was just looking into buying a DE 50 AE, or a S&W 500 mag...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have a combo 44/50 
i also want a snub in 460 or 500 the 460 would be first pick


the 500 has a bit more bite then the DE50 in the recoil department but i like it


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

i shot the 500 with a 7 3/8 barrel, not much recoil at all, i really think the de50 had a little more.. but that is my opinion.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the 500 i shot was a snub with way toooooo hot of reloads only got to shot it 5 times but he had them way too hot .


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*aw man post that link!*

If someone is "offended" they don't need to click it.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> If someone is "offended" they don't need to click it.


done got in trouble once for some stuff.

ill pm you the link


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*On the last Sons of Guns a lady came in with one that her husband bought her that she wanted the grip to fit her hand better on and the put a scrath built removable stock on it and it looked awesome. Those are some huge autos.*


----------



## bernie mac (Jul 27, 2011)

Did ya"ll notice on son of guns they did not show Stephanie shoot the 50 but we could hear it?


----------

